# Countdown to Bailey Fest 2013!



## hojo

Woot!


----------



## qsjones

I want to keep up with this thread!


----------



## stubby

Ahhh snap! So it begins. Strong work Ian!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I'm fired up to announce that Keen and Smith Optics have joined up as 2013 Bailey Fest sponsors! Big thanks to Keen and Smith Optics for their support. 

Keen has donated a bunch of free shoe cards. Some will be used for the supermax showdown prizes, and some will be used for volunteer rewards. 

Smith Optics has donated a bunch of shades, and they will be prizes and volunteer rewards as well.

Volunteers... I will need your help as we get closer to the event. I've got some great goodies to hook you up with for your efforts, so please contact me if you are interested in volunteering. You can PM me on the buzz, or use the contact form on the bailey fest website.


----------



## erdvm1

Ian, just curious what types of tasks do you need volunteers for? Pre event or during the event.
Just trying to see what fits in my wheelhouse


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback

Sweet, can't wait. Last year was awesome. Ian your the man


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

For volunteers...

I need folks Friday AM for set up, Sat AM for camp entrance, Sat at the takeout party, Sat night for the supermax showdown, and sunday for tear down and packing up.

Friday volunteers will be setting up EZ-UPs, lights, banners, signs, foamie course etc.

Sat, I need folks to help with getting waivers signed and event fee ($20 per person) collected as folks come into the campground.

Sat takeout party volunteers will help sell shirts, and help set up food.

Sat supermax showdown volunteers will help with registering people in the race, handing out prizes, and helping run the supermax showdown race.

Sunday I need folks to come back to the campground after paddling and drink beer while we break down and pack up.

If anyone wants to volunteer contact me, and send me your email. I will get you on the volunteer list with more details prior to the event. Volunteers will be rewarded with sponsor donated gear like shoes, shades, shirts, misc kayak gear etc.


----------



## Miller Time

bump...never too early to get excited about Bailey Fest!


----------



## qsjones

Any food vendors this year? Last years bbq was bomb!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Time for some spring Stoke! Our season has been saved by late spring snow, and the rivers and creeks are starting to flow. Hell yeah!

Looking forward to seeing everyone at Bailey Fest to celebrate a great season, and some great runs on Bailey.

QS, planning on bringing Hog Heaven BBQ back for Sat night BBQ at the campground.

I also have Chrispy's band lined up to bring some live music to Bailey Fest. Chrispy has a nice resume for this task... lite touch on the mank, and plays music... you are hired!

I've got some good responses on volunteers so far, but still looking for more to add to the list. PM me or contact on the bailey fest website. Bailey Fest isn't a big money professional event... its basically me and you all pitching in a making a kick ass weekend event happen.


----------



## Dave Frank

How's the portable riverside tub coming along?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Good question Dave. In my ambitious winter planning stage, I came up with a design that included a log frame, a big rubber pond liner for the pool / tub, and I was working out whether I wanted to go with a copper tubing and pump homemade solution or a portable hot water heater solution. 

Reality kinda set in that this would be fairly expensive, require a large manpower effort, and I would need a place to store it. At this point I have kinda given up on building a hot tub. It would probably be cheaper to rent one of the portable trailer units. 

If anyone has the energy to take this on as a pet project for Bailey Fest and run with it, then lets talk. Otherwise I'm gonna pass this year. I had a great time building the foamie race last year, but it took up so much time and so much space in my garage that I think I probably should settle down on the wild ideas... at least until I can build a bigger garage, or get a bailey fest storage space for all the tons of foamie course parts, pumps, hoses, pipes and all the loads of bailey fest stuff I have.

I still love the concept, just not sure I can do it... yet.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 66 days and counting! 

The tunnel finally got turned on yesterday, albeit at low flows, but its got me pumped thinking about all the fun Bailey days to come! Damn I love June in colorado!

Over the last couple of years at Bailey Fest, folks who swam saturday have taken a bootie beer at the takeout party. Last year we had at least 3 folks get up on the picnic table at various times to gulp down the boot with the crowd cheering on. Good fun! This year I think we should make it official... If you swim on saturday... be ready to take your ice cold Oscar Blues bootie beer at the takeout party. We will get everyone up on the tables at once and do it right... Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle! May the best bootie chugger win!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I'm stoked to announce a new sponsor for Bailey Fest this year! 

Pete Bellande with Nostalgic Homes is Bailey Fest's newest sponsor. Pete buys and sells homes in the Denver, Jefferson County and foothills communities. If you are in the market to buy or sell a house, contact Pete at [email protected] or check out their website at 
www.nostalgichomes.com

Pete is an avid kayaker, and a good friend, and I glad to have him on board supporting Bailey Fest. Thanks Pete!


----------



## chrispy

can't wait!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Hell yeah Chrispy! 

I talked to the Hog Heaven folks and they are in again for BBQ sat night at the campground. We aren't going to do any breakfast food as there wasn't much demand sunday morning.


----------



## DoubleYouEss

Will there be different classes in the BaileyFest Bootie Beer Battle, or is it a free for all?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle will be classless. First one to chug the bootie beer in its entirety with minimal spillage wins. Of course this will be subjective as there is always some spillage. Thats why I will have some highly qualified bootie beer judges on hand to determine the winner. I'm accepting application for bootie beer judges. I think Texas Ken would be a great judge, but he will probably be up on the table chugging. Ever seen Texas Ken chug a full bootie beer out / off of a keen water sandal with large holes in the shoe without spilling a drop? Master in action.


----------



## DoubleYouEss

deepsouthpaddler said:


> The Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle will be classless


Classic, I could not have said it better myself...


----------



## Miller Time

We finished up a post-work Bailey run last night. She's low but free of logs and hazards. 

Seeing the campground brings back good memories and we all are anxious for the festival!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Team Bailey Fest has been loving the peak flows! We've been hard at work obsessively checking gauges, planning adventure missions, crushing boofs, holding on to braces for dear life, and guzzling takeout beers. Bailey Fest planning continues though... looking forward to a great event!

I've gotten several calls and emails for folks wanting to sponsor bailey fest or be a part of the event. The more the merrier, hit me up if you are interested. We welcome all kinds of sponsors, big and small.

I'd like to throw some props out to Bart, the Bailey Fest campground landowner. He's super cool, and we are so lucky to have hooked up with Bart. You rule Bart! If you see Bart around the camp during the event, be sure to thank him (he's tall, lean, about 60ish, drives an old beater pickup).

Next up... spraying the Bailey Fest campground for thistles next week. We wouldn't want those idaho springs raft guides to have to pass out face down in thistles would we?


----------



## deepstroke

I'll be happy to judge the Baileyfest Bootie Beer Battle, but before it begins, I believe a standard should be set. Therefore, wether he swims at Baileyfest or not, I will request that Ian begin his atonement for all of his swims over the years by drinking his first bootie beer perched atop the picnic table for all to see.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks for the request Ken. I have filed it with the proper authorities and will get back to you.


----------



## Len

DoubleYouEss said:


> Will there be different classes in the BaileyFest Bootie Beer Battle, or is it a free for all?


I'd be down to provide the booze for a "whiskey class" booty beer (swig). Just saying...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Len, the whiskey class bootie sounds punishing! Lets see who steps up?

Time to get some more Bailey Fest stoke going. The runoff is dwindling, but Bailey is rising! Gotta love the North Fork... savior of the late season paddler. 

Jackson Kayak is once again Bailey Fest's main sponsor. This year Jackson is donating a Karma in the size of choice for the winner of the Supermax Showdown foamie race. Took my L Karma down Bailey last weekend, and boy did she dominate. Stays on the surface and plows through holes without missing a beat.

Also... I've got a stealth project in the works that has the potential to be a game changer. Still working the details, but I should have something to announce by Bailey Fest. This one could be huge!


----------



## Roy

Len said:


> I'd be down to provide the booze for a "whiskey class" booty beer (swig). Just saying...


It's really the way to go from a hygiene standpoint...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Bailey Fest Safety Moment...

Many people have the attitude that they can run the big drops at a festival even if they normally wouldn't because there are so many people there for safety. This is absolutely the wrong way to look at it. There might be more safety to haul you out of the river, but that doesn't change your ability to hit the line. We had 3 serious injuries last year with a broken jaw, lacerated forehead, and a concussion. 

I'd rather people take a conservative approach. If you aren't sure about a rapid, walk it. It will be there next week or next year. If you are hungover and aren't feeling it... then walk. 

Also, please be prepared for paddling Bailey. You should have all your safety equipment with you. Don't assume someone else will have it covered.

I'd also like to ask the more seasoned boaters to bring their full rescue set up... extra rope, pin kit, breakdown, med kit. You can handle the weight, and the community might need you to step up and help out. Don't assume that someone else will rescue someone even if they aren't in your crew. Actively help in rescues, and make sure people get out of the river safely.

If your group is unpinning boats, be very careful about blocking upstream traffic, or setting up a rope hazard for paddlers coming down. If you need to put ropes across the river, always have someone go upstream to warm paddlers coming down that there are ropes, and tell them where the safe spot or portage is.

We will have a few key individuals with med training and safety equipment at Bailey Fest running with the masses. We will also have lat/longs of the major rapids to aid potential rescue. I will have a SPOT device on me, if folks have satelite rescue devices, bring them with you.

Also, remember that if you need to hike out, its best to hike upstream if you lose your gear at four falls or in the steeps. At supermax or below I would recommend hiking to the takeout. 

Thanks for coming out to Bailey Fest, and thanks to all in advance for helping out with community safety.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Sigh... the wonderful month of June has passed into history, and a mighty fine June it was. 

Now its July, Bailey Fest is the only event on the buzz event list now, and its summer for real.

I've got a few fun things in the works for Bailey Fest, and hopefully a nice surprise for the event if I can get it all sorted. For the most part though, Bailey Fest will very similar to last year... it will be AWESOME!

Same awesome camp spot. Same good flows from Denver Water. Lots of cold beer from our sponsors Oskar Blues. Chrispy's band is playing saturday night to add to the party. The supermax showdown foamie race is going huge again. I'm gathering sponsor goodies to amass for the prizes for the race.

A message from the Bailey Fest land owner... NO DOGS! Don't bring them, leave them at home. If you do bring a dog, you will be asked to leave. Not my rule... its his... and he is super cool to let us stay, so we need to abide by his house rules. 

Sadly I got news today that Buck and Mickey will not be around to set up the slackline at supermax. Damn. That was a hoot. If there are any folks out there crazy enough to try a repeat give me a shout. 

38 days til Bailey Fest!!!!!


----------



## robfather

*no dogs no robfather*

eh, my yellow lab is standard equipment for the back of my tacoma. im out. ill be there before or after.
hess


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

25 days and counting til Bailey Fest!

Getting Four Falls Liberated has inspired me, and I'm looking forward to another awesome Bailey Fest.

The sponsor prizes for the foamie race are rolling in now. Kokatat PFD, sweet helmet, Paddles, Jacks Plastic Welding pad. The foamie race loot will be a sweet pot. Jackson has a Karma lined up for the top prize this year. Sign up for the foamie race at the event saturday night.

Several of folks have offered to volunteer... thank you! I'll be in touch in the next couple weeks. I could still use some more volunteers, so PM me or hit me up on the bailey fest website contact.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I've gotten several "Am I ready for Bailey" notes recently. Thought I would put up a post on that subject.

In my opinion, class IV boaters who can run class IV on verbal directions from the eddy above a drop are probably ready for bailey. You can walk the 3 big ones and make bailey a class IV day. 

With that said, bailey has a lot of busy, technical, rocky class IV in it, so take that into consideration. Also consider the fact that bailey is not roadside, so hiking out could be up to 5 miles depending on where you are.

It is possible to scout every horizon line on bailey and look at everything. If you did that, the run might take up to 5-6 hrs. Most groups who paddle with folks who know the run don't scout any of the class IV, so newbies typically run those drops on verbals. If you are unsure about running class IV on verbals, you can still go in, as long as you have a crew willing to scout more drops.

First time bailey boaters should be dressed for a swim in the cold dam release water, and should have good safety gear (ropes, knives, pin kit, good helmets etc.)

A good test for bailey is blackrock on clear creek. If you can handle the inbetween on blackrock, you can probably handle bailey minus the big 3.

Pumped for the Fest!!!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just recieved a box from Jack's Plastic Welding. Inside was a brand new silverback paco pad that will be one of the Supermax Showdown prizes. Jack's paco pads are the car camping and multiday rafting pad of choice! Love em! Huge thanks to Jack and JPW for supporting Bailey Fest. 

The Supermax Showdown is your big chance to take home the gold. You might never be able to win the gore race, the SSV race, or homestake, but anyone can win the Supermax Showdown. Jackson Karma goes to the winner. Werner paddle, Kokatat PFD, and a drytop round out the top prizes. We've got kayak rack stackers, the paco pad, helmets, throw bags, kayak session subscriptions, pogies, and the list goes on. Rest assured that you have a high chance of walking away from the Supermax Showdown with some loot in your hands. Its $20 to enter.

Also... all you skirt pullers out there better start working on your bootie beer technique. The BaileyFest Bootie Beer Battle will go down at the takeout party on saturday. Eligibility: you swam Bailey at Bailey Fest (friday or saturday). Go head to head chugging your bootie with your out of boat brethren, may the best chugger win. We will have some prizes for the winner.

I've also got some entertainment in the works for Friday night... still working out the details. Come out to Bailey Friday for a run and get the party started friday night.


----------



## Nathan

Prizes for chugging booties should include pain and embarrassment to discourage the Denver swim team from getting overzealous about their swims. The swim thread was overrun with swims in Clear Creek this year so I know you guys have been practicing.


----------



## fella

*Can't wait!*

Looking so very forward to Baileyfest '13.

Thanks again to Ian for all the hard work on the 'Fest, as well as all your other advocacy efforts!

Curious if there is a volunteer 'signup' or if it is a more informal affair. Specifically, interested in post-Fest break-down/clean-up.?.

Thx again!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Fella, volunteer is both sign up and informal. Send me a PM or contact me via the bailey fest website and get me your email. I will send out a coordination email to volunteers before the fest with times and duties I need some help with. 

Post fest cleanup is informal... whoever has the energy and is still around sunday after paddling comes up to the campground and helps load up all the gear and sweep for trash. We will have some beers and have a good time, and I'll have some swag to give away to the folks for helping.

Nathan, Denver has a lockdown on the bootie challenge, but there are some dark horses that may show up. I doubt anyone will swim on purpose just to get up in front of 200 people and slam a boot for a small prize, but I've seen stranger things.

Note that the bootie beer battle is my smart ass way to make some fun out of something that has already been happening. Lots of boots at the takeout, so why not get them all out of the way at once with some fun. I just hope I'm not up on that table with the rest of my swim prone buddies.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 18 days and counting... Hell yeah!!!

I am super stoked to announce that Ben Stookesberry will be at Bailey Fest and will be showing on of his latest films "Walled In". Ben is one of the most accomplished expedition paddlers of all time, and his videos are incredible. "Walled In" features Colorado sick bird Forrest Noble roping the boys into one of the most intense cracks in the earth, the Marble Fork of the Kaweah. We will show the video friday night at the campground and will have a couple of kegs tapped. Get to Bailey Fest Friday to get another day on the rio, and get to see Ben's new movie.

Also, it has come to my attention that I am irrationally exuberant, at least thats what my buddy told me at the Bailey takeout on friday night. Well thats just pencil neck talk that means I am FIRED UP about just about anything. I've only got two speeds... totally bored or FIRED UP. Whats the point of living life if you aren't gonna do it to the max? Come to Bailey Fest and celebrate living life on the FIRED UP side of things!


----------



## abron

Freakin' awesome....!


----------



## blutzski

abron said:


> Freakin' awesome....!


Uh,oh. Irrational exuberance is contagious!


----------



## abron

blutzski said:


> Uh,oh. Irrational exuberance is contagious!


Hah! irrational is right....i should be way more puckered.:shock: since i might actually make it this year....


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Abron, pack up the rig and come out to Bailey Fest. Folks come from all over the rockies and NM is plenty close to make a 3 day weekend out of it. Part of the logic behind Bailey Fest is that a planned release allows for paddlers outside of the easy day trip radius of Bailey to plan on paddling that weekend with some certainty. Bring some of the NM boys up here with you.


----------



## spthomson

Perhaps this has been covered before - I did search previous year threads as well - is there any idea of what to expect for flows for BaileyFest this year? I saw the note last year it was 450ish, which was noted as best flows ever for the fest.


----------



## Jefe

Ian can better answer this I'm sure. But the first year 2010 was around 300. 2011 was 420. Last year was 460. I would expect flows this year to be in the low 400's? Lets hope it's a nice hot, dry weekend and Denver needs extra water!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks Jefe. Denver water typically releases around 300 from the tunnel. River flows are then 300 plus whatever natural flow is, probably around 350-400 total. That a friendly med/low flow.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I'm pumped to announce that we will be holding the raffle drawing for Matt Booth's October Hole Project at Bailey Fest this year. Sounds like Matt and Co. have raised the money required to do some fixes to the October Hole. S20, Scott Shipley's whitewater design firm, will be doing the work on the hole. Awesome! Great project to improve our paddling features. Thanks Matt, Scott, and others who put this together, and thanks to the folks who chipped in to support. Matt has a pile of really nice prizes to raffle off. I'm excited that Bailey Fest can be part of the celecbration.

I love this time leading up to Bailey Fest. The packages are arriving daily, and its like christmas in July opening up all the packages to see what goodies the sponsors have sent in for your Bailey Fest enjoyment. A nice red sweet full cut rocker helmet came in late last week. Five 10 gift cards for shoes came in today. I love the canyoneers and water tennies. Note that one of the Five Ten gift cards will be the top prize for the Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle. Don't swim on purpose just cuz you need new shoes and you like drinking beer though. Four Corners Riversports sent over a great goodie package will all kinds of drybags, shirts, straps etc. Awesome! Thanks guys! So the pile of gear is getting huge, and its all going out Bailey Fest attendees as prizes for the Supermax Showdown foamie race, and as compensation to volunteers. 

I still need a few more volunteers for friday AM set up, so PM me or contact me on the Bailey Fest website if you want to help.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The stoke continues. We now have Ben Stookesberry lined up to do a creeking clinic at Bailey Fest on saturday the 10th. In addition to Ben, Gary Edgeworth and Taylor Robertson (Werner) will be joining Ben as instructors for the clinic. These three guys are some of the best of the best. The idea of the clinic is to have experienced Bailey paddlers take the clinic to work on advanced/expert paddling skills. If you have ever paddled with guys as good as these guys you know you learn a lot just by watching them paddle. Add on the opportunity to get some solid instruction and you have a great opportunity to take your skills to the next level. There are not many options for class IV/V paddlers to get instruction to continue to develop their paddling, and this is one of the few that will fit the bill.

Cost of the clinic is $100 per person. Clinic will be Saturday at Bailey Fest. Please PM me or contact me on the bailey fest website contact if you are interested in the clinic. I will screen applicants to make sure that you have the skills to be in the clinic. This is not a clinic for into to creeking class IV paddlers. This is for solid Bailey Paddlers who are comfortable running IV+/V.

P.S.... Here is what Ben had to say about the clinic...

"Lets plan on going forward with the creeking / class V clinic for saturday. Actually it will be pretty incredible because not only are the Edge and I on board, but Taylor Robertson is also stoked to participate as an instructor. With this addition, I think we can accomodate at least 10 students if not 15. I would like to charge $100 for this one of a kind experience that now includes on of the true founders of modern class V kayaking.

Again, I hope we can get paddlers that are competent to run Bailey but that are interested in paddling and studying with some of the most accomplished and responsible boaters in the industry.

Cheers,
Ben"


----------



## abron

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Abron, pack up the rig and come out to Bailey Fest. Folks come from all over the rockies and NM is plenty close to make a 3 day weekend out of it. Part of the logic behind Bailey Fest is that a planned release allows for paddlers outside of the easy day trip radius of Bailey to plan on paddling that weekend with some certainty. Bring some of the NM boys up here with you.


thats the plan!....Hey i appreciate all the work you are putting into this, and gotta say....what a great community we boaters have... despite the occasional internet douchebaggery that would suggest otherwise. I know you keep it positive and it is recognized. this is what the Buzz is all about. 
woot!! :mrgreen:


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Abron, we do have a great community, and thanks for the props. One of my favorite things about Bailey Fest is that the community spirit that is spontaneously created by the folks that attend. Its a really cool vibe to be a part of. To me, Bailey Fest is like kayaker heaven. They turn on the water for you, you camp right on the river, the beer is always flowing, rafters and kayakers get along, huge takeout party... just plain good living.


----------



## smauk2

I stormed into my boss's office today and stated, "I'm taking off the 9th, 10th and 11th, and there is nothing you gonna do about it." She said something about how if I ask two weeks in advance they have to give me the time off but I was too busy laying down the law to pay attention. Can't wait for Bailey Fest!


----------



## gannon_w

By stormed in do you mean crawled in on knees begging? 

I also took it off...well I've had off since May but still.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Awesome Spencer. Might as well block out the 2nd weekend in August for the next 20 years just to be safe. 

And now for the daily stoke!
I picked up a couple of kayak stackers from Rack Attack in Denver yesterday. Big props to Rack Attack for supporting Bailey Fest! These guys are cool, they have competitive prices, and they have all the rack and hitch equipment you need. Also, Matt from Rack attack told me that the Denver store is having a used item garage sale on saturday starting at 8am. If you are looking for a deal on rack equipment go check it out. Roof Racks at Rack Attack - Thule Rack, Yakima Rack: bike, ski, kayak, cargo

Also, a word in general on sponsors. Bailey Fest sponsors are trusted gear manufacturers, local shops, beer brewers, and paddlers businesses. Bailey Fest sponsors generously donate gear and services to help make the Fest what it is. Without sponsors, entrance price to Bailey Fest would be triple what it is (currently $20 per person), so everyone who attends Bailey Fest directly benefits from our sponsors generosity. Sponsor gear is used as prizes for the foamie race, which is a significant portion of Bailey Fest's revenue. I also use sponsor donated gear to compensate volunteers for their hard work. These sponsors don't just give stuff away for free, they want to know that they are getting some return on their investment. I would encourage everyone who attends Bailey Fest to try and thank our sponsors directly by supporting them and letting them know that you appreciate their support for Bailey Fest. Bailey Fest website has links to all the sponsors pages too. Send them an email telling them you appreciate it. 

Also, still spots open for the Stookesberry creeking clinic. See a couple posts above for details.

Paddled Bailey yesterday evening after work. Hauling ass, minimal eddies, just me and one of my best paddling buddies. Love it! Such a good run, so much fun, so beautiful, what a gem. Looking forward to rallying Bailey with 300 of my paddling buddies in two weeks!


----------



## ednaout

> Bailey Fest is like kayaker heaven. They turn on the water for you, you camp right on the river, the beer is always flowing, rafters and kayakers get along, huge takeout party... just plain good living.


HELL YEA IAN!!!!!

SO...about the clinic...This may be obvious, put will the clinic will take place while running Bailey? I'm stoked to hear about this because I've tried to do creeking clinics with LOG, but it's never worked out...water too high...water too low.....BUT since Bailey is kayaker heaven...the flow will be guaranteed perf!

Thanks!!


----------



## Gary E

Ed-Yes, we will be paddling Bailey for the clinic.

Gary


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Friday stoke! Bailey Fest is ready to rock. Finishing up the last minute details and I am fired up!

Marty Cronin is the annual MVP at Bailey Fest since he is the man with the connection that gets us the Oskar Blues sponsorship. Huge props to Marty and Oskar Blues for bringing Bailey Fest awesome beer thats brewed in Colorado. I love an ice cold takeout beer after paddling bailey, and anyone that paddles with me knows that I ALWAYS have beer at the takeout. Bailey Fest is really just an extension of my normal paddling habits, except I'll be bringing about 600 beers to the takeout party instead of the standard 12. My golden rule is always bring enough in case an unexpected friend shows up and is thristy. I'm banking on a couple hundred friends being really thirsty at Bailey Fest. 

If you are reading this and you aren't already committed to coming out, what are you waiting for? Gauranteed water on a fantastic run when almost everythind else is dry. Incredible camping on a private meadow along the river. The sickest class V foamie creek race on the planet. Beer flowing. Band rocking. Ben Stookesberry's new badass movie. Deerhammer distilling providing hammering sauce. Four Falls victory bash. Takeout party. Bootie Beer Battle. Come on down!!! Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## adgeiser

Fine. :\

You talked me into it. I guess I'll come.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Glad you are coming. I'm gonna start twisting arms next week.

Just got off the phone with Marty and we are planning on 6 kegs and 25 cases of beer from Oskar Blues, who absolutely rules! Thats about 1600 beers! Hell yeah. We will tap a couple of kegs friday night to get the party started. Saturday we will have cans in the ice chest at the takeout party. Saturday night we will tap the other 4 kegs and have Lenny from Deerhammer Distilling pouring some of their fantastic spirits. The whitewater whiskey was awesome last year!


----------



## JCKeck1

Sweet! Gary is coming! Somebody bring a foosball table so I can win some money!
Joe


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 11 days and counting! 

Reminder: No Dogs at Bailey Fest. Landowners rule. You will be asked to leave if you bring a dog to the campground (or asked to find a place other than Bailey Fest for the dog). Sorry.

Other reminder: Bailey Fest is going to be awesome!!!!

See you there!


----------



## ski_kayak365

Anyone have a spare sherpa or powerhouse they might bring with? I'm flying in a don't have room to bring a paddle. Beer provided of course! PM me please!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got a custom Kokatat Dry Top from Ten Mile Creek Kayaks for their sponsor donation to Bailey Fest. Big thanks to Matti and Ten Mile Creek Kayaks for supporting Bailey Fest! I really appreciate it. You Rule!

If you are like me, you probably have no chance at winning or placing in any kayaking race or competition ever. Thats why you need to make sure you sign up for the only competition where everyone has an equal chance... The Supermax Showdown! Simply put, its the grarliest class V foamie creek race on the planet. I've got a massive pile of prizes. Big prizes for the final 8, and a ton of prizes for folks that get knocked out in the first two rounds. Everyone wins in the Supermax Showdown!

Josh, worst case scenario I got a beater werner shogun that you can use. Its been heavily damaged on SSV, but its epoxied up and should be able to handle Bailey if no one else has a better paddle.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 9 days and counting!

Got a Kokatat Maximus PFD in the mail yesterday for Kokatat's sponsor donation. Awesome looking PFD that is new to thier line. Sounds like EJ and Dane had design input. I ended up getting a Kokatat Ronin Rescue Vest for myself after I saw the one Kokatat donated last year. Love the Kokatat vests. Big thanks to Lisa and Kokatat for supporting Bailey Fest. Thanks!

Also, I wanted to say a word on attendance and promotion. You many be wondering why all the fuss about Bailey Fest? Of course there is the standard... I want to have a great event and the more the merrier, but there is a lot more. To keep the release going, and to show that kayakers are a user group that should be considered, we need demonstratable and repeatable large numbers of people. Fisherman have 1000's of folks, and when dealing with water agencies etc, that large user group carries weight. If 3 people came to Bailey Fest, we would demonstrate that there is no public demand for releases, and DW could consider canceling it. If 300 people show up, Denver Water takes notice and so will other organizations as the kayaking community continues to fight for recreational considerations in water management. Simply put... attendance is very important to securing releases for the long term, and by getting solid annual attendance multiple years running, we can establish the kayaking interests as a voice in future water management discussions.

For similar reasons, you should all be AW and CW members. The more people those groups have in their membership, the larger the weight they carry. Whitewater paddling is a tiny user group when compared to many others, and we need all the support we can get to continue the work we are doing.

My long term mission is to secure north fork releases and establish Bailey Fest as a long term event to solidify the paddling community as a key stakeholder in the management of the north fork, as well as to use Bailey Fest as an example of the good we can do when water managers and recreational users work cooperatively. Please come out to Bailey Fest to have a great time, but know that you are supporting a bigger and longer term cause.

See you at Bailey Fest!!!


----------



## livin_tll

*Shuttle?*

Will there be a shuttle making rounds during Bailey fest? Was thinkin I may be going solo and wasn't sure how that would work out.


----------



## AMSkayak

Would be def keen for volunteering. A broken collar bone has be out for the remainder of the boating season unfortunately but still lookin to at least get a little more river time in before summer is out however that may come. let me know and I can give ya my phone number.

Cheers!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

There will be no organized shuttles arranged by Bailey Fest. Paddlers should organize their own shuttles as in the past 3 events. If you come solo, I'd go to the camp ground friday night and try and hook up with paddlers to run shuttle with on saturday.

The last couple of years I did a fair bit of work trying to figure out a shuttle system and never got it worked out. Very expensive and difficult logistically. Talked to multiple raft companies about using / renting shuttle buses, but to no avail. 

AMS, PM me your number / email or send it to me on the bailey fest contact form on the website.


----------



## huck it

Finding a shuttle at Bailey fest is never hard. If anyone's thinking of coming solo I would not let that hold you back. There will be people at the campground Fri, Sat and Sun. Your best bet is to go to the campground and meet up with people. I had no problem finding shuttles last year.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Right on Huck it. Agreed!

Reminder... NO DOGS at Bailey Fest...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The stoke continues!!!

Peter Kabzan from 4Play Paddle has donated a set of hand paddles to Bailey Fest. The foamie race prize pile is getting larger by the day. 4Play Paddle makes hand paddles. Check em out.... 4►paddle - 4play Hand Paddles

Thanks to Peter and 4Play Paddle for supporting Bailey Fest! Much appreciated.


----------



## erdvm1

Can I bring my dogs?


----------



## JCKeck1

ATTENTION!!!!!! Bring all of your pets to BaileyFest (cats, dogs, horses, clams, one eyed newts, etc) and get a free check up by World Renown Veterinarian Matt Booth!!!! That's right, on Saturday only, the one and only Matt Booth will fix your dog's brain aneurism, your cat's esophageal tumor, your clam's floppiness and your one-eyed newt's warts! 

BaileyFest wants to give a big shout out to the guy who maintained the lymphoma ridden life of Barney Bush for 12 years. That's right ladies and gents - he's donating his time to BaileyFest and your pets! 

Joe


----------



## erdvm1

My assistant joe keck will be performing all rectal exams.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Sorry, no dogs even if they are from Georgia.


----------



## erdvm1

That would be

Dawgs 

Turn on the tunnel!


----------



## Gary E

Attention: swimming lesson by Joe Keck. This is a once in a lifetime chance to learn how to escape crack swimming at 11:15 at first falls, followed by how to take a rock and swim and be ok at 11:39 at steep 1. Than we go straight to supermax and how to scratch and claw your way out of an under cut without your kayak at 12:46 (sorry for the delay on this but he will scout for 47 minutes before this show starts). Next is one of the best scenes to see. Joe will start left coming into trash can and piton his lights out coming into the rapid. I cannot tell you what will happen here as it's always different with him. He should be there about 1:17 bring eggs and a picnic basket. Have a sandwich and throw Joe a couple of eggs by the river. I had to leave him at this point so let me know what happens after trash can. There is a warning label that comes with Keck kayaking, so please don't try to follow his lead on said above rapids. Fired up to see everyone and paddle Bailey


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Nice one Gary. I figured you would be bringing eggs. The Keck show sounds like a riot. Keep the cameras rolling folks.

Booth, DAWGs are allowed, but only if they have cute little sweaters with a big G on them. No DOGS though.

Got a PM question on whether folks can bring POP ups and campers to the fest. Answer is yes. Please be considerate and park you rig so that you take as little space as you can. We pretty much filled the camping meadow last year, so get cozy with your neighbors.

Also got a PM question on how to sign up for the foamie race. The foamie race is $20 to enter. Foamie race will start at 7:30 PM on sat night at the campground. Signup will be prior to the foamie race, we will also have signup at the takeout party and on friday night. 

Supermax Showdown Foamie Race Prizes
Top 8:
Jackson Karma
Werner Powerhouse
TMCK Kokatat Dry Top
Kokatat PFD
Sweet Rocker Helmet
WRSI Helmet
2 Yakima Kayak Stackers

2nd Round Knockouts
-Throw ropes
-Gear bag
-pelican cases
-pogies
-dry bags

First Round Knockouts
-Cam straps
-T-Shirts
-Kayak Session Magazines
-Hats

I have enough prizes so that everyone who enters the foamie race will get a prize, and the prizes get better the longer you make it through the race. I set up the foamie race last night to give her some TLC and maintenance prior to the Fest. I gotta say she is completely BADASS!

Also, entrance to the campground is $20. We will have admissions at the entrance and will have wristbands for folks who have paid. Admission is for camping, oskar blues kegs until they are gone, band, takeout party etc. Best deal of the season.

T minus 8 days and counting!


----------



## livin_tll

So, does the event start fri night or fri morning? trying to find out when I should get off work.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The tunnel will be on friday, so if you want to paddle friday, take the day off.

Friday from 9am - 1pm we will set up the event with volunteers at the campground. 

Friday we will paddle in the afternoon (2ish put on), and be back up to camp friday evening. 

Friday evening we will tap a couple kegs, get some tunes cranking, and show a movie after dark. We had a pretty large group friday night last year, and friday is a fun party.

Saturday is the main event. Folks paddle from 11ish to 2-3ish. Takeout party is saturday from 3-5pm at the bailey takeout. Beer, food, Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle. Head back up to camp between 5-6 pm. Hog Heaven BBQ will be serving dinner plates for $10 at the campground that night. Chrispy's band will likely play an afternoon set from 6-7:30. We will do the Supermax Showdown Foamie Race at 7:30 PM sat evening. At 9PM we will show Ben's movie Walled In. At 9:30 we will announce the winners of the October Hole Raffle. Chrispy's band kicks into the night set from 10 PM til. 

Sunday clean up your camp, paddle, leave no trace, volunteer to help tear down the fest and head on home.


----------



## adgeiser

Gary E said:


> Attention: swimming lesson by Joe Keck. This is a once in a lifetime chance to learn how to escape crack swimming at 11:15 at first falls, followed by how to take a rock and swim and be ok at 11:39 at steep 1. Than we go straight to supermax and how to scratch and claw your way out of an under cut without your kayak at 12:46 (sorry for the delay on this but he will scout for 47 minutes before this show starts). Next is one of the best scenes to see. Joe will start left coming into trash can and piton his lights out coming into the rapid. I cannot tell you what will happen here as it's always different with him. He should be there about 1:17 bring eggs and a picnic basket. Have a sandwich and throw Joe a couple of eggs by the river. I had to leave him at this point so let me know what happens after trash can. There is a warning label that comes with Keck kayaking, so please don't try to follow his lead on said above rapids. Fired up to see everyone and paddle Bailey


Thanks!!! 
My day has been super crappy and this literally made me laugh. 

Awesome.


----------



## JCKeck1

Gary, I'd drop some geriatric ibuprofen lines on you about now, but I was recently refered to as old school by some kids up here! Sad day. Now I'm off to boof the Ashlu Box and Rogers with some other old schoolers - Stafford and Woody. BC bound before coming to the CO mank fest! Gonna be a sweet couple weekends
Joe


----------



## ednaout

STICKER EMERGENCY!!! 

Just a heads up that our sticker guy (sticker dan) seems to think dealing with his new baby and family is more important that supplying bailey fest with a 2013 sticker.... Psssshhhhh ... The nerve. Anyone have an easy to use program to whip some up in a jiffy and get them shipped asap? I think Dan has asked for $2/sticker to cover his costs in the past. I'm sure there wild be enough takers to foot the bill. 
Just a thought.... 

TURN IT ON!!!


----------



## brendodendo

I'm in need of a bad ass graphic designer that can help with something for Bailey Fest. PM or Post below if that sounds like you. 

Ian, Send me your contact info...

Edna, send me graphics that you have and sizing and I'll see if I can get my guy to do it and fedex it out. Need a few days though...


----------



## ednaout

Oh, see, the thing is... I don't have any graphic talent... I was calling upon those that ought have some skills.....


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

No worries on stickers. Got plan b covered.


----------



## ednaout

Silly me...of course you do! Is the "sticker distribution center" going to indicated on the BF map; ) Ha! Can't wait for the fest this year! T-6 days! WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!!


----------



## huck it

So stoked thinking about Bailey Fest I threw a Brown Claw at an old lady in a pick up truck!! Turn UP the tunnel!!!


----------



## stillwaterpaddler

Planning on making it down to Baileyfest leaving Red Lodge, MT on Friday morning. If any Montana area boaters wanna go hit me up. Would like to paddle the Narrows as well.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 4 days and counting. Fired up!!! All systems are go, and we are ready to rock.

Couple last minute things to remember...
-NO DOGS
-$20 per person campground entry fee
-Bring all your own water, or a filter to get it from the river
-leave no trace
-No fires on the ground, firepans only, no fires if fire ban in place
-$20 supermax showdown entrance fee with a boat load of prizes
-be respectful to any local landowners you see
-paddle safe and watch out for each other
-Fest gates open at 8am friday
-Fest set up with volunteers 9am-1pm friday
-Paddle friday afternoon and Fest party kickoff Friday night at the campground
-Takeout party from 3ish to 5ish Saturday at Bailey Takeout
-Supermax Showdown Foamie Race Saturday at 7:30 at the campground
-Ben Stookesberry's movie "Walled In" Saturday Night at 9:00
-Liberal Monkey Movement band plays from 9:30 til

Safety note:
Some folks might think they can fire up things harder than they normally do at a Festival because "there is so much safety there". Wrong. Bad idea. Please paddle safely, and within your skill set. Pushing limits unwisely puts yourself, your rescuers, and potentially the Fest at risk. Be cautious, have good safety gear in good condition, be prepared to deal with emergencies, dress for a swim / rescue etc.

Also, if a rescue scenario unfolds that impacts the ability of other paddlers to paddle through like a pinned boat or raft, ropes in the water etc, you MUST send someone upstream to signal oncoming paddlers to stop at a safe eddy upstream. Give them beta on what the hazard is, and how to pass safely, or advise them to portage. Do not put ropes across the river without thought to upstream paddlers.

Awesome to see you coming from MT stillwater. Hell yeah!


----------



## DoubleYouEss

TURN ON THE TUNNEL!!!!


----------



## erdvm1

Turn that bitch on!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

3 days and counting. Almost time to Turn up the Tunnel! Yeah!

Massive thanks to all of the folks who have offered to volunteer so far. Bailey Fest could not get done without you. If you haven't heard back from me on volunteer details, I'll be sending stuff out today. 

More stoke... the perseid meteor shower is peaking this weekend, as it makes its annual Bailey Fest appearance. Moon should be small and not impair viewing. Best views up to 60+ per hour are just before dawn, but you can see them at night during the party too. Make a wish when you see one, because I've been having a pretty good string of luck doing the same. 

No dogs at Bailey Fest. If you show up at the campground with a dog you will be asked to go find camping on buffalo creek road in a free dispersed camping area thats about 20 mins away.

Also, there is no fire ban in Park Co at this time, so campfires are OK at bailey fest with the following conditions... Leave no trace, use firepans off the ground to not leave a burn scar, fires must be attended or extinguished, pack out all ashes and unburned wood. No fires on the ground.

Also, practice standard river leave no trace, and clean up everything around your camp site whether it was yours or not. The Bailey Fest Camp landowner is super cool, but to earn the priveledge to come back next year, we need to leave it 100% clean. We have done a great job in the past, and I am counting on your to take care of the land again.

See you at Bailey Fest!


----------



## KSC

So after Friday, when they turn on the tunnel, are we supposed to keep saying "Turn on the Tunnel!"? I mean, they'll already have turned it on.


----------



## tango

so i get out of work in denver at 6:00 on friday. assuming i head straight to the put in, or campground, i should be able to launch by 7:00. is it cool to launch from the campground? 

can anybody, who is sober enough, help me out with shuttle around 9:00?

does anybody else want to rally an evening run? i have run it in the dark a few times and think its rad. maybe i'll have some glowsticks.


----------



## Livingston

As the last one to go to sleep at last year's Bailey Fest, I need to ask a question. I didn't see an answer to this one so sorry if I overlooked it. Will camping be seperated into "loud" and a "family" sections? I'll need to stay pretty drunk to stay up late enough to see the Perseid peak. Astronomy is a noisy hobby.
-d


----------



## Claytonious

Livingston said:


> As the last one to go to sleep at last year's Bailey Fest, I need to ask a question. I didn't see an answer to this one so sorry if I overlooked it. Will camping be seperated into "loud" and a "family" sections? I'll need to stay pretty drunk to stay up late enough to see the Perseid peak. Astronomy is a noisy hobby.
> -d


Was just about to ask this exact question. Would I be dumb to try to bring young kids with me to camp? Is the camping area big/separated enough? Have people brought kids in past years?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Tango, you can launch from the campground if you like. Its probably a hair quicker than putting in at Bailey, but not much. Takes probably 20 mins to float to camp from bailey, probably 10 mins to drive that distance.

Darren, I haven't dialed in the family / loud camping thing this year. Last year we set up "family camping" in the tree grove to give families and kids some shade during the day with hopes that more chill folks would camp closer to there, and louder folks would be further away. That didn't really work out. Folks camped wherever there was space depending on what time they rolled in. Folks were howling at the moon at midnight 30 ft from the kids. Oh well. If you really want to get loud and rage, camping further upstream and closer to the party would be best. 

With that said, I can make another attempt at a family camping area on the furthest downstream spot in the camp, and ask the later and louder partiers to camp futher upstream. Not sure how well that would work, but we can try. Last year we did have several folks bring small kids. I'd say that if you are comfy camping with your kid, its probably fine to bring them along. My kids seem to sleep way more soundly than I do. There are folks bringing kids this year. The camp will get fairly full and there isn't much space to get some significant distance between campers. I would generally plan for there to be some noise until fairly late, would plan to bring ear plugs, and hope for the best. Maybe other folks that brought kids can chime in?


----------



## TonyM

Sure, bring the kids, just don't be pissed at 4 AM when the drum circle full of hippies is raging next to your camp. I'm not that guy, but they will definitely be in attendance, there will be some late night partying.


----------



## Livingston

Claytonious, I'll be in a brown Westfalia.
Ian, I think it is worth a try. At least if it is posted for a loud and not so loud side, it will give some people a chance at a good night sleep. Perhaps the loud folks in the wrong section could be persuaded to venture down to the livelier side late at night.

-d


----------



## Chief Niwot

Can observers walk into Four Falls now, or is it surrounded by private land?

Thanks,


----------



## Pizzle

Now the real question on everyone's mind, who is going to get the first SUP D of SuperMax?


----------



## adgeiser

Al,

There is pvt property before 4 falls. 
But getting there in you boat is cake. It is easy to walk the big-uns. 

Scott, Paul and I are running I'm pretty sure we could show you down. You definitely have the skills for the between stuff. 

The only thing that would concern me for you would be the steeps. 

But no it is not a walkable route to 4 falls. 

Anthony.


----------



## lmyers

So, I've finally come to the realization that I'm missing out on something by not coming to BF..... sounds like it's going to be a great time.

Getting stoked now that I made the decision to go.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks for the feedback folks. I will do some recon for the family area when I set up camp. I will rope it off and put up a sign. It will likely be as far downstream as you can get from the music. 

lmeyers... glad you are coming down. Its an easy decision! 

For those on the fence about coming... just do it. Its one of the most amazing instances of the paddling community coming together that I have been a part of. The paddling is great, the campground is awesome, the beer is fantastic, and the party is a riot, but its really the spontaneous community vibe that comes from bringing a couple hundred paddlers together that turns Bailey Fest from a fun event to a great event. 

See you at the Fest!


----------



## KUpolo

deepsouthpaddler said:


> I would generally plan for there to be some noise until fairly late, would plan to bring ear plugs, and hope for the best. Maybe other folks that brought kids can chime in?


We brought our daughter last year. The white noise app on the iPod is money. She slept better than I did. 

I would probably bring her again, but that said mama and baby are staying home this year.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The stoke continues...

Dave Fusili called today and told me he is coming to Bailey Fest. Dave has some sick video edits of paddling this season that we will show while the band is playing sat night, and maybe Friday night depending on arrival timing. Dave brought some incredible footage a couple years ago to Bailey Fest, so I'm excited to see what he has been up to this year. 

Brendan from Carbondale called up and offered to bring his mobile photo booth to the Fest. Take home a bailey Fest photo strip of pics from your rager bailey Fest party night. Awesome idea, Brendan, and props for taking the initiative to bring something to kick the party up a notch. 

Ben Stookesberry's flight arrives Friday AM, and he is heading up to the Fest. We will show Ben's new movie Walled In Saturday night. I can't wait to see it. The couple of things I saw on the net looked like an insane gorge with one of the most difficult technical climbing accesses imaginable. Colorado sik bird Forrest Noble is the man with the rope plan to get Ben into the goods. Sounds awesome!

Turn it up!


----------



## atom

in!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 48 hrs until Bailey Fest! So pumped! 

Atom, great to hear that you are coming. Looking forward to seeing you!

Just got this link from Nathan Fey from American Whitewater
American Whitewater - Volunteer of the Month - Presented by Kokatat
Thanks AW, you ROCK! Bailey Fest is a big supporter of AW... join up and help to continue the mission of stewardship, access, safety, and recreational paddling.

AW was the title sponsor for Bailey Fest for the first 3 years as we got Bailey Fest up and running. AW typically is a non-profit fundraiser, not an investor in small events, but they made an exception to help Bailey Fest. Thanks! AW now moves from sponsor to beneficiary. We will have an AW donation jar at the Fest to give back to AW. AW is THE major force for river protection, stewardship, access, dam removal, and recreational flows. AW is a cause I have supported since day 1 as a paddler, and one that I want to support with Bailey Fest. Everything I have accomplished with Bailey Fest has been inspired by work that AW has done. Please be generous in your support for AW at the Fest!

TURN ON THE TUNNEL!!!


----------



## cuzin

Maybe a dumb question, but having never been to Bailey Fest before, how does one get to the campground? I'm assuming drive to the normal put-in and keep going down the dirt road and just follow the stoke? Looking forward to it!


----------



## kayakfreakus

cuzin said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but having never been to Bailey Fest before, how does one get to the campground? I'm assuming drive to the normal put-in and keep going down the dirt road and just follow the stoke? Looking forward to it!


Maps & Directions | Bailey Fest


----------



## BDPADDLE

*Ian is the AW Volunteer of the Month!!!!!!*

Way to go Ian!!!



deepsouthpaddler said:


> Just got this link from Nathan Fey from American Whitewater
> American Whitewater - Volunteer of the Month - Presented by Kokatat
> Thanks AW, you ROCK! Bailey Fest is a big supporter of AW... join up and help to continue the mission of stewardship, access, safety, and recreational paddling.
> 
> 
> TURN ON THE TUNNEL!!!


Thanks again for all of your hard work Ian!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks BD!

And thanks freakus for posting the directions link.

We will have a paddle rigged up to the Bailey Fest entrance gate, so you can't miss it.

Picked up the B Fest shirts today, and they look great. We sold out quickly last year at the takeout party. Always hard to judge how many to get and of what size. We will have shirts for sale at the takeout party this year, and up at the camp too if there are still some left.

Also, we will have an admissions staff set up at the campground on saturday to get folks to pay as they come in. Attendees will sign a waiver, pay $20 per person and get a wristband. On friday we will have folks rolling through the campground to get waivers and entrance fees. We will also be doing the same at the takeout party. It will make things much quicker getting back into camp saturday evening if everyone pays entrance fees friday, before paddling saturday, or at the takeout party.

See you at the fest!!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Yo buzzards... Bailey Fest is in need of an EZ UP. Beth's massage tent is MIA, and I know somebody has got one in the garage that they would be happy to bring up to the Fest. Let me know if you can help is out. Thanks!

Also the Bailey Fest med team is staging med kits at the 3 main drops. If you need to use them, please do, but leave them there so we can access them if needed all weekend. We will get them on sweep Sunday. Huge thanks to Ian Howells for setting up the bailey Fest med team. Please prepare to take care of yourself and your crew, but know that we have trained professionals running the river at staggered start times. If you have a serious incident and are unsure or unable to continue, hang tight there will be folks rolling through that can try to assist. 

T minus 35 hrs! Turn it on!


----------



## gannon_w

deepsouthpaddler said:


> The stoke continues...
> 
> Brendan from Carbondale called up and offered to bring his mobile photo booth to the Fest. Take home a bailey Fest photo strip of pics from your rager bailey Fest party night.


Wait, all I saw was "strip"!


----------



## brendodendo

There will be a Photo Booth, and you get to keep a photo strip. It is up to you if you want to strip in the photo booth for your strip. Just remember, these images from the photo booth may be posted on the interwebz.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 21 hrs! Time to turn on the tunnel!

Talked to Denver Water and they are planning on turning on the tunnel tomorrow morning. May do a pre bump today. We should have 300-325 from the tunnel, which would be 350-375 in bailey. Nice friendly med/low flow. 

Note that there is a good chance DW will turn back the tunnel Sunday afternoon between 1-2pm. This means a flow drop would hit bailey by 3-4pm, so as long as you launch before 2-3ish Sunday, you will have water. This is fine and gives us water when we need it. 

Huge thanks to Denver Water and the raw water operations staff for making the flows happen. 

Also, we have a relatively cool weather forecast with highs in the low 70s with a chance of pm storms. Bailey water is cold and a swim or a pm storm can make you cold in a hurry. Please dress for a swim or rescue and be prepared for potentially cool conditions.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got an update from Denver Water, the are going to turn up the tunnel to 350 tomorrow. Should be a perfect 400. Nice! Thanks DW!

Turn it on! See you there.


----------



## lmyers

I'll be delivering some libations from Deerhammer Ian. Should be arriving early Saturday morning.


----------



## Chief Niwot

Hi Ian,

Will there be water early Friday morning or later in the day? 

Thanks,


----------



## Chief Niwot

Never mind, it looks like they just "TURNED ON THE TUNNEL"!


----------



## hollek

Will camp fires be permitted?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The tunnel had been turned on a bailey Fest is ready to roll. Just got to camp and dropped of the Fest trailer. About to bust a bonus bailey lap in the afternoon thunder storms. Campfires are ok with a fire pan. No fires on the ground.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

3... 2... 1... We have ignition and liftoff! Bailey Fest 2013 has launched!

The Tunnel has been turned on! Right as the tunnel flows came up yesterday afternoon, the skies opened and unleashed a monster storm over the North Fork. We got a Chocholate milk rain bump and rode a 500+ cfs bubble down river chasing dark. We got off the river pumped up and had minus 20 minutes to spare. Love it! Had a great run with the 4CRS boys and Durango crew. 

See you at the Fest!


----------



## cooldork

Anyone headed from BV area today? Looking for a ride. I have a ride back.


----------



## AMSkayak

Just coming down to watch and volunteer for the weekend unfortunately due to a broken collar bone so I will be creek side. Wondering if there is a trail along the river for a ways along the run?


----------



## Dave Frank

Can someone bring a manual keg tap for backup in case the CO2 system suffers terminal failure?

thanks.


----------



## KSC

There's not a great way into the canyon. The land from the put-in into the canyon is largely private so doesn't work. You can walk upstream from Pine Valley Ranch, but I think you'll eventually end up on some private property there as well. Apparently there's a trail that comes in on river right maybe a mile or so downstream of where Deer Creek confluences with the Platte. You could probably walk upstream from there. If you have a good topo map of the area you might check it out, but it will be a little bit of a mission. 



AMSkayak said:


> Just coming down to watch and volunteer for the weekend unfortunately due to a broken collar bone so I will be creek side. Wondering if there is a trail along the river for a ways along the run?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Got a text from Denver water that they are going up to 375 on the tunnel. Yeah! Fest is mostly set up. Gonna be awesome!

Family camping area is roped off on your left as soon as you come into camp 

Sent the first guy with a dog packing. Sorry. NO DOGS!


----------



## El Flaco

Dave Frank said:


> Can someone bring a manual keg tap for backup in case the CO2 system suffers terminal failure?
> 
> thanks.


Unfortunately I can't make Bailey Fest this year. 
:!::!::!::!::!::!:
BUT- If someone is heading from / through Golden, pick up my Bronco keg pump tonight / tomorrow and deliver to Dave Frank. PM me and I'll give you directions & instructions.


----------



## adgeiser

Pm sent.


----------



## El Flaco

El Flaco said:


> Unfortunately I can't make Bailey Fest this year.
> :!::!::!::!::!::!:
> BUT- If someone is heading from / through Golden, pick up my Bronco keg pump tonight / tomorrow and deliver to Dave Frank. PM me and I'll give you directions & instructions.


Mission accomplished.


----------



## Miller Time

Bailey Fest sucked again..... There was only 450 cfs. The beer was free and it was too cold and too refreshing. Not to mention I had to hang out with all of my friends instead of going to work. And next year there better be less prizes to win. 

Seriously Ian, congrats on exceeding everyone's expectations ! Another fantastic time with the Colorado paddling community.


----------



## chrispy

Yeah thanks ian... we had a blast! 
Said the liberal monkey movement.


----------



## powdahound76

Only able to make it up for Sunday again. Had a great time. A little to slow into the wave hole after the move left and the initial drop on steep 3 led to a flip. Bounced the new helmet the Mrs got for me off several rocks on it's first river trip. Took one small hit to the eye in the same flip and will have a little shiner for a few days. No swim thank goodness. Can't wait for next year. Hopefully my old pal Murphy won't jack with my vacation time 2 weeks before Bailey Fest next year. 
Thanks a lot to Ian Foley for making this happen.


----------



## David Spiegel

Stars over the Fest. Awesome time, thanks Ian!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Wow! We did it again... Bailey Fest was a full success. Great flows of 430-450 all weekend. Folks came from all over, about 200 camping sat night. Ben Stookesberry's movie was awesome. Chrispy's band rocked and we had a great time. Thanks to all that came down to celebrate! Thanks to out sponsors and volunteers too. 

Shirts sold out. If you would like to order one I am making a second printing of shirts. Send me a check for $20 and I will put a shirt in the mail to you. Contact me on the bailey fest website contact form for details. 

Great to see you all, I had a great time! See you next year! T minus 363 days and counting til Bailey Fest 5!


----------



## spthomson

My wife told me to pass along her thanks as well. She had a great time with me in the tandem IK on Foxton. 450 is a really fun level for the ducky on that stretch.

Pass along our thanks to Denver Water. Very cool that they're willing to coordinate with you on flows. I think those were the best flows of the season on the NFSP?

I appreciate all the ongoing updates throughout the summer as well on tunnel releases.


----------



## adgeiser

Work sucks.

I wanna still be at bailey fest.


----------



## DanOrion

Best Baileyfest Ever. So who won the fest this year, as in who had the most fun? Gavin sure looked happy sitting there in that eddy below the hourglass.


----------



## Ka-Pow

This was my first time down Bailey and predictably then, my first Bailey Fest. I had a blast and want to thank all the organizers for their hard work.


----------



## piobeyr

Maybe a little late to ask, but was there a photo competition this year? World Kayak put one together last year and I got some sweet gear out of it. I'd love to enter again this year if there is a link out there?

Thanks Ian for all the hard work!


----------



## huck it

My doctor told me today I produce too much adrenalin. Good thing Bailey Fest is only once a year! Once again another awesome weekend at the fest!


----------



## Roy

So I went to see if they turned off the tunnel after the fest, and RiverBrain's got Bailey running at -999cfs, so I guess that's a yes.

Great job Ian--bestest fest yet!


----------



## bluesky

I was glad to see no injuries during my time on Bailey. It seems like everyone was on their game this year. Will be camping next year!


----------



## Phil U.

Just a great weekend! Saw old friends, discovered some new ones... Thank you Ian for facilitating one of the best gatherings of the Tribe I've been to.


----------



## livin_tll

huck it said:


> My doctor told me today I produce too much adrenalin. Good thing Bailey Fest is only once a year! Once again another awesome weekend at the fest!


I wish Bailey Fest was once a week!

So I started a new Thread for people to post cool pics or Videos taken during the Fest. So if you have any, stop being lazy and post them. I put a couple good ones up, so it's someone elses turn .


----------



## smauk2

I have nearly 500 photos uploaded to my Flickr account from Bailey Fest. I wasn't aware Flickr protected these photos so you can't just download them which is what I wanted. If you see a photo of yourself and want it let me know and I can get it to you.

Bailey Fest 2013 - a set on Flickr


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks guys! Glad you had a good time. I did as well. So much fun. 

Peter, no photo video comp this year. We had fun with it last year, but I liked it when folks just posted up photos and videos for fun to share. So post them up!

I spoke with the Hog Heaven folks, and they wanted to say a big thanks to all the folks at Bailey Fest. Rod, the owner, said that everyone at the fest was so happy and thankful, and it was a great time for the Hog Heaven Folks. They also sold all the food they had, which works great for them, and means we will have them back next year. Rod wanted me to post a reminder that Hog Heaven does lots of events, so if you want catered BBQ, give them a ring. Thanks Rod and Hog Heaven!

We had no major injuries that I am aware of at this year's bailey fest, which is awesome. No ambulances, no helicopters. Thank you to all the paddlers who kept things safe and in control. Also, thanks to Ian Howells and the BF med team who were prepared to help if needed.

The winner of the Supermax Showdown was Quinn Connell. Congrats to Quinn for winning a new Jackson Karma, and dominating like the foamie champ that he is. Send me a PM or email contact on the BF website Quinn, so I can make sure we are squared up.

There were two winners tied to the be the first Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle Champions. Josh Mack and Niel's wife took home 5.10 gift cards for new booties that might make that bootie beer a little nicer next year. We had 15 brave souls get up on the table a chug their booties at the takeout party. Love it!

I will print another batch of shirts shortly. If you want one, send me a check for $20 made out to Ian Foley noting what size you want. Send checks to the address below. Do it this week, because I will place the order at the end of next week, and only for the shirts I have payment in hand for. 

Ian Foley
1524 South Fillmore Street
Denver, CO 80210

It was an incredible weekend. Hope to see you all next year. Bailey Fest 5 will be August 8-10, 2014. Already looking forward to Turning on the Tunnel!


----------



## fella

*Big Thanks Once Again!*

Had a great time! Can't overstate what a cool gathering Baileyfest is! 

Only 363 days till the next go-round!


----------



## lmyers

Yes indeed. I am very glad to have attended. All I can say is thank you Ian. Well done sir.


----------



## hobie

*Quick clip of a couple rapids*

Short video POV.


Bailey Fest - YouTube


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Great to see that you all had a good time.

I'd like to give HUGE thanks to Jeff Ursoy, Jeremy Hutchins, and Mike Resch for being the supermax showdown saviours this year. We had an abundance of technical difficulties and had to figure out last minute gradient changes, exploding pipe fixes, and electrical connection problems. These 3 guys made it happen, and without them I probably would have given up canceled the race, and just randomly given out the prizes. So thanks guys! You rock. 12 Pack engineering will be huddling up in the garage to figure out some fixes for next year to make things go smoother. While it may be mildly entertaining to watch the foamie race blow up, its certainly not one of my scheduled events. 

Also, please take a minute to send a note to any or all of our sponsors to say thank you. There is a link on the bailey fest website with all the sponsor logos, which should link to their sites. Hit up the contact form and tell them thanks for supporting bailey fest. Feedback means a lot to them and helps us get it done next year. Also please send thank you notes to Denver Water to Dave Bennet at [email protected] Dave is the main guy at Denver Water that worked out the Bailey Fest release with me. Tell him thanks for turning on the tunnel, and let him know how good flows were and what it means to you and the paddling community. The more positive feedback we give to our sponsors and Denver Water, the easier it will be to keep this going.

Finally, to the fire ball twirling chick... you rule! I had wanted to get somebody to the fest twirling balls of fire, but never got around to it. Thankfully you showed up anyway! Great light show. Hit me up with a PM or a note on the Bailey Fest website.

Dates for 2014 are August 15-17. I think I erroneously posted that the fest would be August 8-10 2014, but this is one year when August has 5 full weekends, and OR is the 8-10.

Turn it up!


----------



## JCKeck1

Amazing Baileyfest Ian! I had a spectacular time! 

One thing I did want to bring up was the junk show safety scene that I witnessed at Foley Falls (1st falls). I know there were lots of lines and lots of various safety setups over the weekend, but when I came through it was ugly.

By far the biggest problem was people throwing ropes that were either completely unneeded because the swimmer was coming into the eddy already or people throwing ropes at swimmers that were not looking for a rope. I also saw a throw where the rope was draped across several paddlers.

I witnessed one boater swim and as soon as his head was above the surface in the hole, he was hit by 4 ropes. He was unable to grab any of them because he wasn't looking and completely disoriented. After setting down my camera, I calmly yelled rope at him until he looked up and then bagged him out of the hole. 

Everyone wants to get their buddy out of a jam as quickly as possible, but the most important thing with throwbags is patience and judicious use. 

So in that vein, I present a blog post from a few years ago with some pointers: Huckin Duckie with ropes.

Great to see everyone and come on up to the PacNW - we're still paddling!
Joe


----------



## tango

JCKeck1 said:


> Amazing Baileyfest Ian! I had a spectacular time!
> 
> One thing I did want to bring up was the junk show safety scene that I witnessed at Foley Falls (1st falls). I know there were lots of lines and lots of various safety setups over the weekend, but when I came through it was ugly.
> 
> By far the biggest problem was people throwing ropes that were either completely unneeded because the swimmer was coming into the eddy already or people throwing ropes at swimmers that were not looking for a rope. I also saw a throw where the rope was draped across several paddlers.
> 
> I witnessed one boater swim and as soon as his head was above the surface in the hole, he was hit by 4 ropes. He was unable to grab any of them because he wasn't looking and completely disoriented. After setting down my camera, I calmly yelled rope at him until he looked up and then bagged him out of the hole.
> 
> Everyone wants to get their buddy out of a jam as quickly as possible, but the most important thing with throwbags is patience and judicious use.
> 
> So in that vein, I present a blog post from a few years ago with some pointers: Huckin Duckie with ropes.
> 
> Great to see everyone and come on up to the PacNW - we're still paddling!
> Joe


damn i'm glad i dipped out to run 2 laps before this bullshit went down. keep your ropes in check. usually when i know there's more than one group, or people i don't know so well in a group, i ask one of my homies (not some dude i don't know) to set safety for me at a rapid. i have been in situations where i had to tell people, "wait, don't throw yet," or "wait, that's my bro, i'll throw the rope."


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks for the rope wisdom Joe. Good blog write up, and awesome pic of the throw at whiteline!

Having a large number of paddlers on the river can present a challenge we don't often encounter. There is some good, some bad, and always something to learn from and get better.

Over the last couple of years at Bailey Fest I have seen more awesome saves by random people than I have safety bloopers, but its a great point to get people to think about safety in large groups. 

Coordination at the Foley swimmin hole is probably the biggest takeaway. My take is that the guy furthest out on the rock should be bag #1 if needed, and the guy behind him should be ready with bag #2 if needed, or to backup the first guy as he reels in a swimmer. If you want to set safety for your specific crew, get out on the rock and communicate with people as your crew comes through. What I know I can do better next year is communicate with people on the rock more to talk about who will be first throw, second throw etc. Obviously a swimmer in the hole typically needs to be bagged out. I think its good to bag swimmers who are along the rock wall and out of the hole, because its tough to swim into the eddy from there, and once in the eddy, the current pushes back upstream and back into the hole, so it helps get folks out. I personally think getting swimmers and gear out on the big rock is harder than getting them out where portagers put back in, but thats just me. 

Another issues is getting boats out of the pothole after a swim. Creekboats like to stand up vertically and just sit in the pothole, and getting a rope on them is difficult and backs up traffic on the river. I've fished out boats at two Bailey Fests using a biner on a stick trick, but man, its time consuming. Next year at Bailey Fest my plan is to bring in a more solid telescoping pole with a biner on it to snag boats in the pothole to keep things moving.

Another thing to work on is Supermax safety. Spectators in key spots like the catchers spot on river left at the crux are in critical safety positions to be able to catch boaters about to go for an undercut tour. The folks around tampax should be ready to scramble down and pull surfing paddlers out of the 2nd to last hole of tampax, and folks at the bottom should be ready to help fish out gear. One other issue I saw was rafts eddying out on river left just below tampax. I saw two swims from Kayakers as the big boil pushed them on the rafts while upside down and they were unable to roll.

One of the best safety stories of Bailey Fest happened last year. Once of the Tennessee West (idaho springs) boys was getting bitched at by the neighbor landowners as he stood at second falls. He was telling that that they need to set safety... and just then, some random guy swam out of second falls, and he instantly bagged him out of the river. Solid work!

Thanks to all the folks that did a great job on safety this year, and looking forward to tightening it up for next year.


----------



## JCKeck1

Ian, the catch to throwing ropes at people coming out from under the wall is that there's 10 kayakers in the water right there. The swimmer can grab on the stern of any of them. If a rope gets thrown, it presents a safety/swimming hazard to all of the kayakers in the water.
Joe


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I think it depends Joe. 

I bagged someone out from along the cliff wall when there weren't other boaters there for the stern grab, and I'm pretty sure he was really happy to get a rope, so I'd argue a rope is good when there aren't 10 boaters in the way. Agree that a rope is not needed if a swimmer is out of the hole with a boater waiting to tow and that throwing ropes into a pile of paddlers could cause problems.


----------



## craven_morhead

I was bagged out of first falls. If I had resurfaced and seen everyone standing with ropes in their hands and nobody threw one I would not have been happy. The fact that a rope rescue may have been slightly more inconvenient was not on my mind at all.


----------



## Miller Time

I agree to both sides of the story, but lean towards the side of the swimmer on a few cases. I would be less concerned if ONE rope were thrown without my attention assuming it did not affect other boaters (I.e. swimming by yourself in Foley's Fishbowl, aka 1st Falls). Maybe the sound of the water keeps you from hearing the word 'rope'..... and you're disoriented at the same time from being chundered. Maybe you're facing the wall and you see a rope bounce down right in front if you. You will be saying thank you at that point, not saying ' I can't believe some asshole just threw a life line at me'. 

It depends on the circumstances. If someone's experiencing their first resurface and they appear to have some control under the situation you don't want 4 ropes thrown at him like Spider-Man. If they are struggling and near blackout you aren't going to sit by without trying something to save you're friends life. If the boater is not trapped and safety boaters are accessible the rope is probably not warranted at all.


----------



## Roy

Here's the DeepSouth to Craven bag toss. You be the judge. 

From my perspective, not only was the bag the right call, but perfectly executed as well. The Falls were closed for business until the creekboat was retreived anyway, so there was absolotely no delay for upstream traffic whatsoever due to the rope.


----------



## David Spiegel

It seems like the rope in that video wasn't really needed, especially from that angle. You were out of the hole and the undercut, with nothing but a large eddy on one side of the rock and class 2 on the other. 

With the angle of that rope, you actually got pulled a few feet upstream towards the hole again... Obviously you didn't go back in, so who is to say it was wrong. I just probably wouldn't have thrown right there. OR, if I did, I would have liked to throw from downstream so as to pull you away from the hole into the bottom of the eddy instead of into a rock wall right next to the hole. 

It is easy to scrutinize these things after the fact, but the split second decisions in the moment are what counts. It worked out fine in this case, so I guess there isn't really that much reason even to write this post...

On the more general subject of first falls safety, it seems odd to me that everyone always stands right next to the hole with a rope. Where are you going to pull someone if you are standing right next to the hole? Well, you will pull them close to the hole. Standing a little bit farther way (or being ready to move down after your throw) seems like if would put you in a better position to pull someone away from the hole/undercut once you bag them, if you are even able to bag them before they pop out the other side.


----------



## Dave Frank

Standing next to the hole makes the throw easier, but then he did have to walk away to pull him away. Worked fine. SWimmer likely could have dealt solo, but if it ws me id appreciate the rope. I see nothing to complain about the rescue. Anyone upstream should be paying attention to clues and signals from below. If you run Foley falls into a rope scenario you were probably not paying much attention.


----------



## craven_morhead

David Spiegel said:


> I just probably wouldn't have thrown right there.


If that's the case I would not be excited about you setting safety for me at first falls. The "large eddy" you mention has a significant boil in it that pushes most of the outflow along the left wall and around the corner. Around the corner lies an easy spot to get out on the left, away from boats and gear. Or swimming over shallow rocks and around a rock wall to get to shore on the right. Neither one is as good as simply getting roped to the side, comfortably within the eddy.


----------



## David Spiegel

craven_morhead said:


> If that's the case I would not be excited about you setting safety for me at first falls. The "large eddy" you mention has a significant boil in it that pushes most of the outflow along the left wall and around the corner. Around the corner lies an easy spot to get out on the left, away from boats and gear. Or swimming over shallow rocks and around a rock wall to get to shore on the right. Neither one is as good as simply getting roped to the side, comfortably within the eddy.


To each his own.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Interesting safety discussion. I'm a big proponent of safety and learning, so deconstructing events and learning from them is good in my mind. Since a couple folks say that they would do things differerntly than I did, I'll explain my thoughts on safety and where my logic comes from in detail.

Throwing a rope from the rock I was on is the best spot for safety at first falls. You are set up to pull people sideways out of the pockets if they are still in the hole, and you are set up to rope people out who need assistance anywhere below the drop, and you have the best view of the drop. Your vector of pull is always out of the hole sideways, or diagonally away from the hole when I roped Jake. All the other rocks are further away, with poorer anchor spots, and poorer angles for where the swimmers can need ropes. Check it out next time you are there. Maybe you guys are too busy running clean lines at first falls instead of setting safety, but I've seen many swims there, and rescued multiple people there, and I am confident that rope safety on the big rock next to first falls is the best spot. It also gives you great position to signal oncoming paddlers, see the hole and swimmers etc.

So both Joe and David think that ropes are not needed at first falls for swimmers who pop out of the hole where I roped out Jake along the wall but out of the hole. The logic seems to be 1) a boat will probably get them, or 2) they will swim into the eddy on thier own or at worst go around the corner into class II and be able to scramble out on thier own. I disagree, but I think its perhaps that I look at safety a little differently than others?

Advanced / Expert paddlers typically have a pretty good handle on assessing risk, but I've learned a lot about safety in my job as an engineer working on industrial projects that have the potential to blow up and kill lots of people. I approach river safety in a similar way that I approach engineering safety... from the perspective of risk... which is the combination of probability or likelihood that something will occur, and the consequence if it does occur. My approach to safety is to always try to take positive action (vs. passive and let things go on thier own) that results in the overall minimization of risk. What does that mean??? 

I think most kayakers look at the primary outcome. So two friends who are better boaters than I am, and both more experienced than I am would say... don't throw a rope to someone along the wall in first falls who is out of the hole. You are in a pool with either and eddy or a class II. 9 times out of 10 someone would probably scramble out of the water on thier own. BUT. Is thier shoulder dislocated? Did they aspirate water into the lungs? How much air have the gotten in the beatdown? Did they hit their head? Can they actively self rescue? You don't know the answer to any of those questions when you are sitting there with a rope and they pop up. You have a window of several seconds where you can either 1) take positive action , throw a rope, and have a very high probability that the swimmer is rescued and secure in your sight and in your control with in my mind minimal risk to other paddlers or 2) you don't throw a rope and then what? Either they float around the corner, and then you don't have eyes on them, and no one below is watching for a swimmer, so now you need to haul ass around the corner to make sure they are ok. If they are not OK, have a dislocated shoulder, or are unable to self rescue, they could possibly swim all of four falls. Another possibility is that they try for the eddy, and get plastered on the rock wall at the back of the eddy. While probably not fatal, it could be uncomfortable. The final option, which may be the most likely, is that the swimmer makes it into the eddy. So Joe and David, I think, are assuming that something else positive will happen (ie swimmer makes it to eddy) and they don't throw a rope. My perspective is the exact opposite... I throw a rope because I want to take positive action to eliminate the low probability but high consequence event that could happen if the paddler is hurt and cannot self rescue. Someone else might get him, but I know 100% that I WILL get him immediately. So 9 times out of 10, or even 999 times out of 1000 David might be right in the end, but that 1 time in 1000 where a paddler dislocates his shoulder, can't swim to shore, tries to get out of the water with his legs, foot entraps in the class II, and goes head down where no one is looking... thats what I want to prevent. The theory here is whats called the swiss cheese theory of accidents.... meaning that there are barriers (layers like slices of cheese) to accidents like safety, PFDs, training etc, but there are holes in each barrier (thus swiss cheese analogy). When multiple holes in multiple barriers line up, you get the low probability events that can become disasters. Thats how space shuttles blow up, nuclear reactors blow up, and also one way paddlers can die.

A few years back, I was at the gore race, and two rafters swam gore. One swimmer did not agressively self rescue, and ended up swimming into scissors. No sweat, safety is set downstream and someone will get him. Well safety as scissors missed him, but assumed downstream would get him. Safety at pyrite was already gone, and a lone kayaker found a swimmer face down in the water below pyrite, and managed to get him to shore seconds before he would have likely floated into the next rapid and would have likely died. That day I, and numerous other people, watched a swimmer in a serious rapid go on by without taking action. In hindsight, it was reported that the swimmer took a big rock hit to the torso which knocked his breath away, and he was unable to self rescue. After that day, I vowed to never let a safety incident pass me without taking positive action to try and help until I was sure that the person was safe. I realized that in that incident I was the hole in the swiss cheese, and I let it go right by me.

So I head I to gore this weekend. I eddy out on river left at the large bottom eddy below gore and above scissors, which is the best spot for safety in my book. A little while later, a friend flips in gore, misses multiple rolls through the rapid, and finally pulls at the bottom of gore. He comes up looking downstream. I am in good position to throw a rope, but have no eye contact. I scream rope several times, and can't get his attention. He will pass pretty close to the eddy on the left, and if he starts to swim aggressively he will make it, but if he continues to float he will swim into scissors. I have a couple of seconds to make the call. I know if he goes into scissors tired after a gore beatdown that things can go very bad (after near death rafter experience), so I make the decision to actively rescue, hit him right in the hands with a rope when he is not looking and pull him right into the eddy. The textbook rope throw is to get attention and eye contact first, but if you don't have that and your window to throw is closing, what do you do? Of course it depends, but I chose to throw, and it was the right decision in my mind. Every time you throw a rope, get someone on your stern in a rapid, or try to aid in a rescue you add potential risk to the situation, but it is calculated risk to try and eliminate the possibility of a serious incident. It seems like some folks take the attitude that ropes should be avoided at all costs and used only as a last resort... while this has some merit, its not the single most important factor. The most important factor in my mind is that swimmers or paddlers in need of help get rescued as soon as possible while you still have a window.

So back to first falls. My take is that my throw to Jake has a high probability of success with minimal downsides, so I throw, and thereby take control of the event to ensure that I drive it to the lowest possible risk. A rope is a safety tool, which when used properly can be a lifesaver. Ropes can also be one of the worst hazards on the river when things go wrong. I'd encourage folks to think deeply about these topics. Things are typically not black or white, but shades of grey on the river with precious few seconds to take action.

So, its a lengthy reply, but I thought it would be good to shed some light on the subject and not just scratch the surface. I'm not going to say that I am right, and someone else is wrong, but I would encourage folks to think very seriously about the range of possibilities and outcomes of events like these. I think that paddlers tend to suffer from a positive outcome bias, which means that because its worked OK before, I think it will again. Just because one guy swims and makes it, or just because there wasn't wood last time etc. doesn't mean that it will always be that way. I think of kayaking as a chess game... what move do I make 4 steps from now if this and that happens? Don't just focus on the next move in front of you... focus on the big picture of multiple potential outcomes and try to take action to minimize the overall risk. 

Whew... Good discussion for next time we are running Bailey shuttle...


----------



## David Spiegel

Ian- your points are good about the reasons to throw a rope in this case. My main point wasn't that I would never bag someone in that spot, simply that it isn't ideal to pull someone back toward the hole. The again, perhaps I haven't examined the rocks there closely enough to know the ideal spot well. I think this is a good discussion to have.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

It looks like you pull them towards the hole in the video, but in reality you are pulling them upstream and to river right, which is away from the hole diagonally. Minimal to no risk of pulling them back into the hole from there.


----------



## JCKeck1

Hey Ian, I was not referring to your throw. I was just now able to view that video and that looked completely appropriate. You got eye contact, made a nice throw and hit him without getting near anyone else. I'd have done the same thing. I'll post some more comments tomorrow about what I saw when I was there earlier or later that day. I'm still searching for the photo I saw online that clearly demonstrated multiple kayakers and ropes chasing one swimmer that I saw posted, but can't find now.

Also, I want to be really clear, that I'm not trying to make any kind of personal accusations. I don't care who did what. As one of the older guys who has seen a lot of good and bad rescue scenarios, I'm just trying to teach and offer advice.
Joe


----------

